# Rope Halter Vs. Leather Halter



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I know many people who use rope halters, and LOTS of people who use nylon/leather halters. What is the difference between how they work?? Does one work better than the other???


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Monty77 said:


> I know many people who use rope halters, and LOTS of people who use nylon/leather halters. What is the difference between how they work?? Does one work better than the other???


I prefer rope halters. During training, they give a horse less to lean against and the horse is less likely to resist pressure. Nylon halters are fine for trailering and leading. etc. once trained well.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I like using a rope halter on my yearling to teach him that he shouldn't resist pressure and lean on his halter. For a more established horse, I love the look of leather halters. 

Case in point, my yearling was not very nice to lead with his nylon halter. I tried teaching him the pressure and release method, but I realized that I was spending more time putting pressure on him and he was spending an equal amount of time resisting it. Rather than continuing that song and dance and running the risk of teaching him bad habits, I picked up a rope halter and threw that on him. Within 10 minutes, he had figured out that following me was a lot easier than resisting. Before, it would take me forever to lead him across the yard which was COVERED in yummy grass. He would insist on eating and no amount of circles, pops on the rump with the lead or coaxing could move him. After 10 minutes with that rope halter, all it takes is a quick little jerk on the lead if I feel him trying to lower his head to the grass. Now I use the rope halter primarily, but occasionally switch back to the nylon halter so I can reinforce lessons with that. I can proudly say that he'll lead just as easily in the nylon halter now as he does in the rope halter.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Once a horse is responsive enough to use a flat nylon or leather halter I prefer to switch them to that from the rope halter. There is no fat and very little muscle tissue where the knots sit on the face so the horse never gets away from them pushing on nerves because of the weight of the lead rope.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

As the others have said, rope halters are much better for training. They dont look as flashy but they're SO much stronger than a nylon or leather and have more pressure points.
Nylons/buckle halters are much easier to do up & they don't loosen off or tighten up if the horse were to pull back for one reason or another, but they also have a much weaker breaking point than a rope halter. This being said, if you had to leave the halter on ever nylons are safer because they will break but you can do them up tighter & they wont loosen up.

I tend to switch it up. I use rope halters mostly, especially when training but if i have my girls out grazing on the lawn or need to keep a halter on when out at pasture for some reason i use a nylon.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> Once a horse is responsive enough to use a flat nylon or leather halter I prefer to switch them to that from the rope halter. There is no fat and very little muscle tissue where the knots sit on the face so the horse never gets away from them pushing on nerves because of the weight of the lead rope.


Absolutely - especially when there's a big brass popper on the rope too!


----------

